# VE LXI Apprentice 8.6v1 won't recognize certain .EPS



## In19944 (Sep 18, 2010)

VE LXI Apprentice 8.6v1 won't recognize certain .EPS files. When I go to the cut/plot screen, it shows(and cuts) a box only and not my vector .eps image. It does on some but not on others. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Doug


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

try using the FILL STROKE editor and highlight the image and play with the wireframe feature.


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, make sure the image is not masked.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been looking for the design editor and can't seem to find it...AM i blind or something...Do you have it?? I'm going batty!! 
Maybe its so late I'm missing it...lol..I doubt it though.
THanks.
Jan


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

On your toolbar, click "view", find design editor, "click", design editor pops up, click solid fill, send to cut.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

That's the problem...Design editor is not on there!!


----------

